# Mauritania "The Land and People"



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Mauritania is a country in northwest Africa. It is bordered by the Atlantic Ocean on the west, by Senegal on the south-west, by Mali on the east and south-east, by Algeria on the north-east, and by Morocco on the north-west. It is named after the ancient Berber kingdom of Mauretania. The capital and largest city is Nouakchott, located on the Atlantic coast.








* How to get in ?

**By Plane*

There are charter flights from France to Atar and regular flights from Europe to Nouakchott. A charter flight costs around 400 euros.

*By Car*

One can go to Mauritania by land from Morocco and from Senegal.



*By Bus*

*From Morocco :* Buses are at present not running although CTM (the Moroccan national bus company) is planning to run services from Dakhla to Nouakchott by the end of the year. Access is currently available by hitching with overlanders from Dakhla (most can be picked up from Camping Moussafir just north of Dakhla) or by paying for passage with Mauritanian traders. These can be found opposite the first police checkpoint north of Dakhla, the going rate is currently 250-300Dhs (negotiable) the ride should be started rather early and takes most of the day. 

*From Senegal :* Bush taxis can be taken from Dakar and St Louis (amongst others) to Rosso, where a ferry makes the trip across the Senegal river, and further bush taxis can be taken to Nouakchott. Other crossing points from Senegal include the Diama dam just north of St Louis, public transport also operates on this route. 

*From Mali :* Apparently transport is available from Kayes to Selibabi, and across the southern border at several points.



Wikitravel


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Tagant


















































































*​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Trarza


















*












​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Dakhlet Nouadhibou



















*










*






























































































*​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Azougui - Adrar Plateau*












> Azougui has an impressive history, as it was the old Almoravid capital in the 11th and 12th centuries, before the conquests of Ghana, Morocco, and Andalucia made them leave their old stronghold. With all the centuries in-between, fairly little remains. The citadel is still partly standing, as well as the necropolis of Imam Hadrami, a holy warrior from the 11th century. There is a mausoleum built around Imam Hadrami, and this is still venerated.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Adrar*


































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

stuning landscape :drool:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Spectacular landscape, do you have any pictures of Nouakchott?

Controversial map by the way in post 1, I hope no Western Sahara nationalists are reading this thread!!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Very nice desert scenery, thanks!


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Cool pics...


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> Spectacular landscape, do you have any pictures of Nouakchott?


Well Nouakchott is not really interesting, when Mauritania split at independence from France, it was left without a capital then Noukachott was built in the 1960's...But the Parlement is nice and it has 2 important mosque : one is Saudi and the other Moroccan.​


















Saudi Mosque










Moroccan Mosque








​


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Does Mauritania have those grand mud buildings like you can see in neighbouring Mali in places like Djenne?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Yes, in Chinguetti there are a lot of mud and unadorned buildings reflecting the religious beliefs of the Malikite rite that was spread in the Middle Age under Moroccan sultans.

*Chinguetti*



















​


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Fascinating insight, thanks for posting


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice surrealistic landscape, with beautifull colors!


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

the countires of the sahel, like mauritania, mali, niger, chad, and sudan (despite all the fucked up shit happening in this last country) have always intrigued me. i almost went to mali for study-abroad, but ended up going to madagascar, but some day i'd like to travel to mauritania and mali. i like regions along "cultural faultlines", in this case between the north african islamic culture and sub-saharan african culture. great pics!


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Such a poor people in never want to get there!


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

kenny_in_blue said:


> Such a poor people in never want to get there!


exactly why scandanavia is such a boring place to vacation, too many fat boring people in an incredibly bland culture. no wonder suicide rates are so high there hno:.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

^^ :lol: 

The perfect answer.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Beautiful landcape - nice country !


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow what a landscape! Thanks very much for the pic s and the infomations.


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Iggui said:


> exactly why scandanavia is such a boring place to vacation, too many fat boring people in an incredibly bland culture. no wonder suicide rates are so high there hno:.


Lol like you actually have been outside U.S. Sweden Fat? Your in Detroit idiot! Suicide rate? Its higher in America! LOL!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Someone who decides to vacation in Scandinavia must be severely depressed and contemplating to commit suicide. :lol:


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Iggui said:


> exactly why scandanavia is such a boring place to vacation, too many fat boring people in an incredibly bland culture. no wonder suicide rates are so high there hno:.


ahahahahah great answer...:lol: ^^


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

the place really looks fascinating.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Beautiful place...I notice the amazing similarities with Somalia from a cultural, geographic, and religious standpoint.

Although Somalia and Mauritania are on the opposite sides of Africa, it still feels like home to me.


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Metsada said:


> Someone who decides to vacation in Scandinavia must be severely depressed and contemplating to commit suicide. :lol:


Wow you guys REALLY GOT ME. Great comebacks kay: seriously is that all you can do?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

herhehehehe :O


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

kenny_in_blue said:


> Wow you guys REALLY GOT ME. Great comebacks kay: seriously is that all you can do?


arrogant person=receives what his own.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

These people look poor but happy. They will lead full lives Im sure. 

Its interesting to note the developing world has higher levels of happiness than in the West (the leaders being Nigeria and El Salvador etc). I suppose if ones country has been poor for centuries, and will continue to be poor for centuries more, one cant just throw your hands in the air and give up, commit your life to unhappiness, and your children, and theirs etc. We have a choice to make of it what we can. Accept the poverty and make the most of friendship, love, nature and be content with a full stomach and a roof at night.


It seems a trend is that a richer a country gets, the unhappier the people, -perhaps due to increasing levels of superficiality, crime and inequality that comes hand in hand with economic success?? And less importance given to friendship/ relationships / brotherhood rather than ones place in the social ladder. Places like China and UK, Italy, Malaysia, Japan etc have all seen that trend - whereas places like Scandinavia have recently bucked it.

One clue is wise man say, the path to true happiness lies in completing completable tasks. What would give you more fulfilment? A day decorating your fishing boat or a day shopping for the last pair of Jimmy Choo shoes?


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

One of the countries that borders Mauritania is also Western Sahara.

:yes:

You can see how the breath taking natural landscape of Mauritania seamlessly flows into that of its neighboring country, Western Sahara.

:drool:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Money can't buy happiness 

People in Mauritania are very friendly, kind, polite and honest 



the spliff fairy said:


> These people look poor but happy. They will lead full lives Im sure.
> 
> Its interesting to note the developing world has higher levels of happiness than in the West (the leaders being Nigeria and El Salvador etc). I suppose if ones country has been poor for centuries, and will continue to be poor for centuries more, one cant just throw your hands in the air and give up, commit your life to unhappiness, and your children, and theirs etc. We have a choice to make of it what we can. Accept the poverty and make the most of friendship, love, nature and be content with a full stomach and a roof at night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

DonQui said:


> One of the countries that borders Mauritania is also Western Sahara.
> 
> :yes:
> 
> ...


Western Sahara is a truely beautiful country. Too bad it is occupied with its people being oppressed by an agressor.


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

Iggui said:


> the countires of the sahel, like mauritania, mali, niger, chad, and sudan (despite all the fucked up shit happening in this last country) have always intrigued me. i almost went to mali for study-abroad, but ended up going to madagascar, but some day i'd like to travel to mauritania and mali. i like regions along "cultural faultlines", in this case between the north african islamic culture and sub-saharan african culture. great pics!


 what was madagaskar like? (please feel free to give me the long winded version  )i've been dying to go there for years!


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Slavery is NOT history! Say NO to slavery of black people in Mauritania!!!

http://www.iabolish.com/


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

arzaranh said:


> what was madagaskar like? (please feel free to give me the long winded version  )i've been dying to go there for years!


uff, too much to tell. the best foreign experience i've had (i was there 4months for college/university). wonderful people, great national parks, interesting culture, great whitesand beaches and snorkeling (on the island of nosy be in the NW), and lots and lots of rice every day (i like rice ). but this is a thread on mauritania. perhaps one day i'll scan some of my pictures and make a thread. cheers!


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

^^ You're so lucky- I've always wanted to go to Madagascar. I was supposed to go there last January but at the last minute it didn't work out. I was pretty upset because it was a trip I was really looking forward to. But since this is a thread about Mauritania here's a short article from this week's The Economist:

*Has Mauritania set a Saharan trend?*
Coups d'état are frowned on these days in Africa. But the one in Mauritania seems so far to have turned out nicely, even for those who were rudest about it at the time. Nineteen months after he ousted President Maaouya Taya, who had clung on to power for over two decades, Colonel Ely Vall graciously left office a month ago. 

Most of sand-blasted Mauritania's 3m inhabitants are also dirt-poor, despite their country's abundance of iron ore, fish and, more recently, oil, though their GDP per head, at $530, is higher than Mali's. They are now looking to their new ruler, Sidi Ould Sheikh Abdellahi, to improve their lot. The election he won in March was Mauritania's first free one since independence 47 years ago. Hope has risen in a Saharan country that, like Mali, straddles Arab and black Africa. 

Governments in Africa, Europe and America voiced their disapproval when Colonel Vall took power in a bloodless coup in August 2005. But he kept his promise to hold an election in which no coup leader would compete. The transition has been smooth, authoritarian rule has been softened and the polls—free and fair—took place earlier than originally planned. 

The United States lambasted the military takeover. But John Negroponte, its deputy secretary of state, was on hand last month to praise both the colonel and the new president, promising to renew aid and to bump up military co-operation, not least because Mauritania—like Mali—is an ally in America's war on terror in Africa. 

Mauritania's new president promises to tackle poverty and injustice. Under a calm surface, social tensions are strong. Mauritania's conservative ruling class has a poor record. Vast villas behind high walls in the capital, Nouakchott, testify to the wealth of the country's Moorish elite. Bubbling frustration in the slums, particularly among black Africans, may boil over if things do not improve. Mr Abdellahi, who hails from the long-dominant white Moorish establishment, may struggle to convince people he will break with the past. 

“It was good the soldiers came and went,” says Amadou, a taxi driver sipping sweet mint tea. “They say they will change things—but we will see.” Mauritania's full diplomatic relations with Israel are popular in Washington but less so back home. Clashes between African and Arab Mauritanians in 1989 and 1990 led to tens of thousands of blacks fleeing or being deported. It is unclear whether Mr Abdellahi will let them back. 

* His trickiest task will be to tackle slavery, which has resisted three attempts at abolition. The last law, in 1981, banned it but failed to criminalise it. However much it is denied, an ancient system of bondage, with black slaves passed on from generation to generation, still plainly exists. *


http://www.economist.com/world/africa/displaystory.cfm?story_id=9122867


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:uh: slaves today?


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Arpels said:


> :uh: slaves today?


Yes. But nobody cares about slavery of black people in Mauritania!

Stop slavery! Follow the link.

http://www.iabolish.com/


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

> These people look poor but happy.


They only look happy.  

Great country, nature is so simple and elegant.


----------

